# Look what we bought from ASDA!



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought me an Aud-tat!! :laugh:


















Barney joining in! (look at Audrey's face!!! lol!)









And Baxter









Aud looking un-impressed.....again! 









Barney and Baxter having a snuggle









And 'a Barney in a bag' too :001_rolleyes::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh dear - Audrey does not look impressed at the others joining in her game!!!

They are all such little cuties aren't they? How is Barney now? Is he all better?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAO! Well i have to say that was a fantastic buy from Asda  xx

lol at unimpressed face too!!! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol wicked wonder if i can get some from my Asda as well  *


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> I bought me an Aud-tat!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they exotics. There gorg and lovely colours. We had a black tipped exotic but lost him in nov due to old age. Lovely natured. Dearly want another cat but will have to wait till im in a new house and not renting. Bahhh Humbug.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't think Audrey's right impressed that they were trying to nick her toy, lol, face is a picture. Just shows, you cant buy these expensive toys for one and not for the others, pmsl


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Are they exotics. There gorg and lovely colours. We had a black tipped exotic but lost him in nov due to old age. Lovely natured. Dearly want another cat but will have to wait till im in a new house and not renting. Bahhh Humbug.


Thank you - Barney & Baxter are exotics and Aud is a 'normal' persian 

I can't blame you for wanting another cat - they are so addictive!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Don't think Audrey's right impressed that they were trying to nick her toy, lol, face is a picture. Just shows, you cant buy these expensive toys for one and not for the others, pmsl


 lol Chrissy - too true!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Oh dear - Audrey does not look impressed at the others joining in her game!!!
> 
> They are all such little cuties aren't they? How is Barney now? Is he all better?


Hi FCL, Barney has become ill again, we are awaiting his poo sample results (what fun it was getting that!!) coming back on Friday and then we'll take it from there..................the vets dont think his 'problem' can be cured though so we'll just have to see what happens


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They are so soft in there temprement and i miss mine dreadfully. We are trying to decide on Persian,Exotic,Ragdoll, Mainecoon or Norweigan forest cat for our next one. I like one of each but its not oing to happen. DAMMM


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Hi FCL, Barney has become ill again, we are awaiting his poo sample results (what fun it was getting that!!) coming back on Friday and then we'll take it from there..................the vets dont think his 'problem' can be cured though so we'll just have to see what happens


Sorry to hear Barney has been poorly hope all is ok with results fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Hi FCL, Barney has become ill again, we are awaiting his poo sample results (what fun it was getting that!!) coming back on Friday and then we'll take it from there..................the vets dont think his 'problem' can be cured though so we'll just have to see what happens


Poor little boy - he has been through so much hasn't he? Fingers crossed it isn't anything serious. I have 3 coonies who have had diarrhoea for months - not constantly but they will be fine for a couple of weeks and then really bad for a few days. The vet says there is nothing clinically wrong with them and we have to just live with it! Not fun though! Hope Barney gets better soon

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I get an 'Aud-tat' in my Asda? Lol She's as adorable as ever! Can't have the others spoiling her fun.
Fingers and everything else crossed for the equally lovely Barney
And a hug for Baxter too xxx.
Just had a look at the pics again - is Audrey good on the saxophone? lol


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Hmmm, Tesco is nearer to me - I wonder what brand they sell!!!!

Great piccies xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Think I best get meself down to my local Asda's mmmmmmmmmmmm wander if they are on BOGOF deals LOL:001_tongue:

Fantastic pics once again just love their expressive faces priceless


----------



## sillybunny (Nov 4, 2008)

what section can i find them


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Can I get an 'Aud-tat' in my Asda? Lol She's as adorable as ever! Can't have the others spoiling her fun.
> Fingers and everything else crossed for the equally lovely Barney
> And a hug for Baxter too xxx.
> Just had a look at the pics again - is Audrey good on the saxophone? lol


:laugh: She only plays it when there's no-one around Lynn!

You'll be surprised what ASDA offer nowadays....there i was looking for my pickled onions when i saw an 'Aud-tat' down isle 3 sniffing round the potted beef! I just had to have her :thumbup:


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

which asda store do you shop at cus i just gotta go


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

sullivan said:


> They are so soft in there temprement and i miss mine dreadfully. We are trying to decide on Persian,Exotic,Ragdoll, Mainecoon or Norweigan forest cat for our next one. I like one of each but its not oing to happen. DAMMM


I could persuade you if you like, muahahaha! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Fabulous pics as always...couldn't tire of looking at your 3 and of course my fave is Baxter asleep in the carrier  but you knew that!

 Poor Barney, hope its good news when you get results.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> They are so soft in there temprement and i miss mine dreadfully. We are trying to decide on Persian,Exotic,Ragdoll, Mainecoon or Norweigan forest cat for our next one. I like one of each but its not oing to happen. DAMMM


mmm apart from Baxter! He's a little booger!!! :devil:

But Persians are fab!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, made me smile,lol,


----------

